# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Albanian women  - Shqiptare

## Keter

Albanian women are stunning!
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/albanianwomen2017?fref=ts

Malvina Seferi - Albanian model (Miss Albania candidate in 2010)

----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter

Neraida Bega, Albanian model

----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter

Denada De Bin(artistic name), Albanian photomodel

----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter



----------


## Keter

Sidorela Toli, Albanian model

----------


## Keter

hosting imagenes

sube


hosting imagenes

----------


## Keter

imag

sube fotos

sube fotos

----------


## Keter

subir fotos

sube fotos

sube imagenes

----------


## Keter

subir imagenes gratis

subir gif

imagen

----------


## Keter

subir foto

share image

subir fotos a internet

----------


## Keter

subir fotos gratis

sube fotos

----------


## Keter

Viola Spiro, Albanian TV Hostess

sube

imagen jpg

imagen jpg

----------

